# Those with recent Security clearance approved, how long did it take?



## Aussie_G

This is a question to those who very recently had their Security Clearance approved: how long did it take for you?

Especially would be helpful to find out if you're in the Marketing field the same way as I am......are there certain job roles that takes priority over others?

Been waiting since end- Feb 

Hope to hear from you guys!


----------



## lego

My sec clearance is being processed for a nuke plant since end of january, still no news after 2mos so my agency assigned me to another project  and will no longer go back to nuke business.

I was told it is 2-3 mos average, but sometimes go as fas as 6mos.


----------



## vikaschandra

Aussie_G said:


> This is a question to those who very recently had their Security Clearance approved: how long did it take for you?
> 
> Especially would be helpful to find out if you're in the Marketing field the same way as I am......are there certain job roles that takes priority over others?
> 
> Been waiting since end- Feb
> 
> Hope to hear from you guys!


Security Clearance has nothing to do with the job roles. It sometimes can take even 3 months to get the clearance.


----------



## BritDoc

I have been waiting since ages too. From my own guess two months plus. Unfortunately there is a lack of available information, including even the date it has been applied for. Is there some way of finding out about the application progress without having to go through the employer.


----------



## Aussie_G

Quick Update: my security clearance was just approved last Thursday. what was meant to be a 1-3 week process took 2 months. As per HR, the UAE government has changed the process to a longer one because of its emiratization campaign. The government thoroughly wanted to make sure no one locally had the same skill set as I do. starting at the end of this month....hang in there guys, it will happen for you too!


----------



## high_aimer

Great, congrats. 

At which stage did the security clearance take place? After the labor offer was signed by you and before the entry permit was issued??

Thanks


----------



## beardedterry

Does anybody know what they are exactly looking for during these Security Clearance checks? I submitted my paperwork to HR last week and this should be the first week of the process, they told me between 3 and 6 weeks. I was offered a job with an energy company, and have gone through the whole process up to the security clearance part.

I was just curious as to what they look for and what would be justifications to reject someones clearance. I am 32 year old american and have never travelled outside of the country. My credit is horrible but something I am workin on fixing, no one really explained to me what credit was when I was young and I went wild, so, like I said I'm working on fixing it now.

Just curious though. Can anyone help?


----------



## Gavtek

As I understand it, the security clearance only takes a week or so, it's the Tawteen Council clearance that takes such a long time. Basically, they need to be convinced there are no suitable local people who can do the job your employer wants to import you to do.


----------



## beardedterry

Gavtek said:


> As I understand it, the security clearance only takes a week or so, it's the Tawteen Council clearance that takes such a long time. Basically, they need to be convinced there are no suitable local people who can do the job your employer wants to import you to do.


Hey thanks for the reply, I'm just wigging out slightly because this job will help me get back on my feet and get finanacials back in-line (if that is even possible at this day an age)

thanks again!


----------



## northernlad

The full security process has 2 stages.
1) HR Authority (previously known as Tawteen Council) - This is the stage where the position you have accepted is advertised on an internal portal for Emiratis only to apply. The HRA will also search through their own website for suitable candidates. the employer then has to seriously consider all candidates, and is encouraged to interview them and give constructive feedback to the HRA. Even if the employer rejects all candidates, they may send more for review. This process is often the longest.
2) One HRA approval is obtained, you will then need security clearance, and this can be quick in some cases, and slow in others.

In most cases, it can be the HRA approval that takes the longest, especially within the last year or so, as the process has changed slightly to try and put more locals into the workforce.


----------



## northernlad

vikaschandra said:


> Security Clearance has nothing to do with the job roles. It sometimes can take even 3 months to get the clearance.


This is not true. It has everything to do with job titles.

If the person is applying for a very technical position like geophysicist or drilling engineer, it is easier to be approved by the HRA as there are less locals able to do the job.
If the position you applied for is admin related, ie HR, finance etc, then there are many candidates available within the website, and therefore screening and interviews take longer.


----------

